# [HOWTO] Installation d'une imprimante Epson DX5050

## GaMeS

L'imprimante Epson DX5050 est une multifonction, intégrant un scanner et un lecteur de carte(SD, MS, xD et Carte Flash).

A force d'avoir des bouts de tutoriaux de partout, j'ai préféré faire le mien qui soit complet, et je vous en fait profiter.

Installation de l'imprimante Epson DX5050

Premièrement on installe CUPS, le gestionnaire d'impression sous Linux.

```
emerge -va net-print/cups
```

CUPS incorpore un certain nombre de drivers par defaut, mais ceux-ci n'implémente pas l'imprimante Epson DX5050, on va régler le problème en installant gimp-print.

```
emerge -va media-gfx/gimp-print
```

On démarre le daemon CUPS.

```
/etc/init.d/cupsd start
```

Si vous êtes sous gnome, on peut également installer un frontend qui sera disponible via "Système => Administration => Impression"

```
emerge -va net-print/gnome-cups-manager net-print/libgnomecups
```

Sinon pour les autres, il existe une interface Web disponible à l'adresse suivant http://localhost:631 tout aussi conviviale.

Je vais continuer mon tutorial avec la méthode de l'interface Web.

Une fois sur l'interface Web, on clique sur l'ajout d'une imprimante et on lui attribue un nom(par exemple EpsonDX5050), on sélectionne le périphérique USB et enfin on défini notre driver pour l'imprimante qui dans notre cas va être Epson Stylus DX4800 - CUPS + Gutenprint V5.1.2(en)

Et voila notre imprimante est prête, passons maintenant à l'installation du scanner.

Installation du scanner intégré

Il faut intégré les drivers sane-backends avec l'usb

```
echo "media-gfx/sane-backends usb">>/etc/portage/package.use
```

On install l'outils XSane pour la gestion de notre scanner.

```
emerge -va media-gfx/xsane
```

Passons à la configuration de celui-ci.

Premièrement, il faut éditer le fichier /etc/sane.d/epson.conf et définir l'adresse du périphérique.

Pour se faire on execute lsusb pour identifié le périphérique (dans notre cas 04b8:082b Seiko Epson Corp.)

```

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 006 Device 002: ID 046d:c01e Logitech, Inc. MX518 Optical Mouse

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04b8:082b Seiko Epson Corp.

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

Résultat de la commande lsusb

Il faut décommenté usb /dev/usbscanner0, usb /dev/usb/scanner0 et remplir la ligne usb 0xPPP oxPPP en remplaçant les PPP par les valeurs de notre périphérique.

```
# accurate, it's device ID) is known to the backend. 

usb

# For libusb support for unknown scanners use the following command

# usb <product ID> <device ID>

# e.g.:

usb 0x4b8 0x82b

# And for the scanner module, use the following configuration:

usb /dev/usbscanner0

usb /dev/usb/scanner0
```

Extrait du fichier de configuration d'XSane (/etc/sane.d/epson.conf).

Pour pouvoir accéder au scanner avec un utilisateur, il faut ajouter une règle UDEV dans /etc/udev/rules.d/99-libsane.rules

```

# EPSON Stylus DX5050

SYSFS{idVendor}=="04b8", SYSFS{idProduct}=="082b", MODE="660", GROUP="scanner"
```

Si vous avez des remarques, suggestions, etc... n'hesitez pas.

Soyez indulgent...c'est mon premier HOWTO  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Pour un premier il est clair et concis.   :Very Happy: 

----------

